# Foreclosure Units Available Hyatt Beach House



## brdweb

Just received the latest newsletter and here's the units that are up for sale. Not bad pricing. Only $500 more than I paid for my Plat week on ebay last year.

RESALE UNIT LISTINGS AND APPROVED PRICING The board of the Beach House Condominium Association approved (on Aug. 10, 2020) the following Association unit weeks at the prices listed by category as outlined below. The units are sold by Realty Executives, Florida Keys Realtor, Stephen Hammond, cell number +1 305.766.991

UNIT WEEK PRICE
D14 01 $4,000
C24 02 $4,000
A33 03 $4,000
C22 05 $4,000
B11 10 $4,000
D23 11 $4,000
A21 12 $4,000
C33 12 $4,000
E12 14 $4,000
C13 22 $3,000
C14 22 $3,000
A23 24 $3,500
A13 25 $3,500
D12 25 $3,500
D32 26 $3,500
C15 28 $3,500
C14 30 $3,500
C12 34 $1,500
E11 34 $1,500
E31 36 $1,000
E31 37 $1,000
B31 37 $1,000
D12 40 $3,000
E11 40 $3,000
F31 41 $3,000
D13 42 $3,000
F22 43 $3,000
C24 44 $3,500
E13 46 $3,000
A32 47 $3,500
C25 47 $3,500
C23 48 $3,000
B24 49 $3,000
F21 51 $4,000

The approved pricing for the sale of foreclosed unit weeks is as follows:
TYPE POINTS WEEKS PRICE
Diamond 2,200 pts 1–17, 51–52 $4,000
Platinum 2,000 pts 18–21, 23–30, 44, 47 $3,500
Gold 1,880 pts 22, 31, 40–43, 45, 46, 48–50 $3,000
Silver 1,400 pts 32–35, 39 $1,500
Bronze 1,300 pts 36–38 $1,000


----------



## JanT

Wow!  That is stunning to see those prices.  I’m trying to acquire 2 Sunset Harbor weeks right now otherwise I would be mighty tempted.


----------



## lisa1001

What are the maintenance fees here?

Thanks


----------



## Luvscoffee

Just received out MF statement and it’s $1,496 for our week 2 @ Beach House


----------



## TravelTime

brdweb said:


> Just received the latest newsletter and here's the units that are up for sale. Not bad pricing. Only $500 more than I paid for my Plat week on ebay last year.
> 
> RESALE UNIT LISTINGS AND APPROVED PRICING The board of the Beach House Condominium Association approved (on Aug. 10, 2020) the following Association unit weeks at the prices listed by category as outlined below. The units are sold by Realty Executives, Florida Keys Realtor, Stephen Hammond, cell number +1 305.766.991
> 
> UNIT WEEK PRICE
> D14 01 $4,000
> C24 02 $4,000
> A33 03 $4,000
> C22 05 $4,000
> B11 10 $4,000
> D23 11 $4,000
> A21 12 $4,000
> C33 12 $4,000
> E12 14 $4,000
> C13 22 $3,000
> C14 22 $3,000
> A23 24 $3,500
> A13 25 $3,500
> D12 25 $3,500
> D32 26 $3,500
> C15 28 $3,500
> C14 30 $3,500
> C12 34 $1,500
> E11 34 $1,500
> E31 36 $1,000
> E31 37 $1,000
> B31 37 $1,000
> D12 40 $3,000
> E11 40 $3,000
> F31 41 $3,000
> D13 42 $3,000
> F22 43 $3,000
> C24 44 $3,500
> E13 46 $3,000
> A32 47 $3,500
> C25 47 $3,500
> C23 48 $3,000
> B24 49 $3,000
> F21 51 $4,000
> 
> The approved pricing for the sale of foreclosed unit weeks is as follows:
> TYPE POINTS WEEKS PRICE
> Diamond 2,200 pts 1–17, 51–52 $4,000
> Platinum 2,000 pts 18–21, 23–30, 44, 47 $3,500
> Gold 1,880 pts 22, 31, 40–43, 45, 46, 48–50 $3,000
> Silver 1,400 pts 32–35, 39 $1,500
> Bronze 1,300 pts 36–38 $1,000



I am surprised there are so many in foreclosure. This is shocking. These are selling for less than MVC paid me this year to buy back a platinum week at Windward Place.


----------



## brdweb

I'm actually thinking about picking up a Diamond week to add to my plat. $4k and one of the more reasonable fees in the system......


----------



## Islnd

Wow $4K for a diamond week .....  looks like I way overpaid.


----------



## bradj

TravelTime said:


> I am surprised there are so many in foreclosure. This is shocking. These are selling for less than MVC paid me this year to buy back a platinum week at Windward Place.


I just closed in August on my Beach House Platinum week 20, 2000 points for $6150 plus the return of my prepaid MF of $1486.53 minus $489.90 in closing costs. I got  check for $7146.63    from " Beach House Development Partnership, a Florida general partnership." When dealing with the Hyatt Exit program representatives, they sometimes responded as Marriott Vacation Club. I just figured, at that time, (March 13,2020) Hyatt was trying to stock up on units for their Portfolio program. Shortly after I got my confirmation letter in March, the Exit Program offers abruptly stopped making any monetary offers and went to ZERO. No proceeds. I know because I tried to sell 2 more of my Beach House weeks at a later time. Nothin' doin'! I was told that it was due to the Covid panic and Hyatt no longer had to pay anything for units and were accepting deeds in lieu of foreclosure only. I wonder why the listed units for sale at these low prices are not being converted by Hyatt/Marriott for the HPP program? Over flooded with inventory now? Anybody know?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

bradj said:


> I just closed in August on my Beach House Platinum week 20, 2000 points for $6150 plus the return of my prepaid MF of $1486.53 minus $489.90 in closing costs. I got  check for $7146.63    from " Beach House Development Partnership, a Florida general partnership." When dealing with the Hyatt Exit program representatives, they sometimes responded as Marriott Vacation Club. I just figured, at that time, (March 13,2020) Hyatt was trying to stock up on units for their Portfolio program. Shortly after I got my confirmation letter in March, the Exit Program offers abruptly stopped making any monetary offers and went to ZERO. No proceeds. I know because I tried to sell 2 more of my Beach House weeks at a later time. Nothin' doin'! I was told that it was due to the Covid panic and Hyatt no longer had to pay anything for units and were accepting deeds in lieu of foreclosure only. I wonder why the listed units for sale at these low prices are not being converted by Hyatt/Marriott for the HPP program? Over flooded with inventory now? Anybody know?





Maybe they just ran out of "available" cash...........


.


----------



## TravelTime

bradj said:


> I just closed in August on my Beach House Platinum week 20, 2000 points for $6150 plus the return of my prepaid MF of $1486.53 minus $489.90 in closing costs. I got  check for $7146.63    from " Beach House Development Partnership, a Florida general partnership." When dealing with the Hyatt Exit program representatives, they sometimes responded as Marriott Vacation Club. I just figured, at that time, (March 13,2020) Hyatt was trying to stock up on units for their Portfolio program. Shortly after I got my confirmation letter in March, the Exit Program offers abruptly stopped making any monetary offers and went to ZERO. No proceeds. I know because I tried to sell 2 more of my Beach House weeks at a later time. Nothin' doin'! I was told that it was due to the Covid panic and Hyatt no longer had to pay anything for units and were accepting deeds in lieu of foreclosure only. I wonder why the listed units for sale at these low prices are not being converted by Hyatt/Marriott for the HPP program? Over flooded with inventory now? Anybody know?



I sold to weeks back to MVC right before Covid hit and they just closed in August also. It was a Hyatt Windward and a Westin Princeville. I also got good prices on both of them. But more important to me, I got rid of the MFs. I suspect they stopped paying for weeks after Covid hit because they do not need to pay and also they are probably short of cash due to Covid.


----------



## jules54

Will Hyatt take a lower offer? What is your opinion? If you read your stock proxy board election balance sheet you will see bad debt column. Not to mention attorney fees On most of my resorts that number is very very high. I think more resorts should sell off foreclosures and give backs to cover the debt and receive a paying owner for maintenance fees.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

Wow,  Thanks for posting, this is a really great deal


----------



## Sugarcubesea

jules54 said:


> Will Hyatt take a lower offer? What is your opinion? If you read your stock proxy board election balance sheet you will see bad debt column. Not to mention attorney fees On most of my resorts that number is very very high. I think more resorts should sell off foreclosures and give backs to cover the debt and receive a paying owner for maintenance fees.



I would offer a lower price and see what happens, all they can do is say no


----------



## AJCts411

Sugarcubesea said:


> I would offer a lower price and see what happens, all they can do is say no



Why not just dump the association owned units?  My thoughts are that the weeks listed above, seems long is a small fraction of the total weeks at HBH, and while the maintenance fees are passed on to the owners, it is a relatively minor expense on the per week maintenance fees.  Also the association IMO has a duty to the owners not to "devalue" the property...even though timeshares can be a huge risk.  Not sure if one can find out what a unit sale actually closed for versus the asking price, but low ball offers might actually help the bad debt budget, in that it gets sold or possibly Hyatt takes it on ROFR.    Just an interesting observation, seems like a good portion of the Sunset Harbor association owned weeks have been sold, no Idea whom to but it sure has the look of a single entity grabbing up cheap weeks.  Wonder if this will happen at HBH?


----------



## Hnaga

i read in another forum that if The timeshare is damaged due to hurricane, we are liable. Is that true for all timeshares?


----------



## bbakernbay

Imagine what the future is for lesser quality timeshares.  There will be a big increase in foreclosures as many people refuse or cannot pay their MFees and then the dominoes start to fall at an ever increasing rate.  This will be repeated in hundreds of timeshares, particularly those older HOA’s where they are approaching sunset.


----------



## Larry M

jules54 said:


> Will Hyatt take a lower offer? What is your opinion? If you read your stock proxy board election balance sheet you will see bad debt column. Not to mention attorney fees On most of my resorts that number is very very high. I think more resorts should sell off foreclosures and give backs to cover the debt and receive a paying owner for maintenance fees.


It's not Hyatt. This offer is being made by the *Association*. The overdue fees are gone. Money is still draining out. If they can sell the units (or even give them away), they turn that annual maintenance fee spigot back on.

There are a couple of posts that confuse the two.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Hnaga said:


> i read in another forum that if The timeshare is damaged due to hurricane, we are liable. Is that true for all timeshares?




Yes.  However, a good Insurance Policy makes all the difference in the world.......


.


----------



## dioxide45

What often happens with these types of sales is that all the weeks or large chunks are bundled up and sold as a lot, not necessarily as individual weeks. When that happens, usually the only bidder with enough money is the developer.


----------



## Hnaga

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Yes.  However, a good Insurance Policy makes all the difference in the world.......
> 
> 
> so The hoa should have a good insurance? Your not saying that individual owners should buy extra insurance?


----------



## Hnaga

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Yes.  However, a good Insurance Policy makes all the difference in the world.......
> 
> 
> .


so The hoa should have a good insurance? Your not saying that individual owners should buy extra insurance?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Hnaga said:


> so The hoa should have a good insurance? Your not saying that individual owners should buy extra insurance?





A good (and likely expensive) Insurance Policy purchased by the HOA will rebuild a resort due to a bad storm.

Without that, then the owners would have large assessments to rebuild or repair a resort which is damaged.




.


----------



## bdh

bradj said:


> I was told that it was due to the Covid panic and Hyatt no longer had to pay anything for units and were accepting deeds in lieu of foreclosure only. I wonder why the listed units for sale at these low prices are not being converted by Hyatt/Marriott for the HPP program? Over flooded with inventory now? Anybody know?



Hyatt/Marroitt can not convert the units to HPP as the units for sale are HOA owned.  Hyatt/Marriott was going to buy the units from the HOA and convert them to the HPP, but then Covid hit and Hyatt/Marroitt backed out of the deal.


----------



## bdh

dioxide45 said:


> What often happens with these types of sales is that all the weeks or large chunks are bundled up and sold as a lot, not necessarily as individual weeks. When that happens, usually the only bidder with enough money is the developer.


Hyatt/Marriott was going to buy the units from the HOA and convert them to the HPP, but then Covid hit and Hyatt/Marroitt backed out of the deal.  So the "developer" isn't in a buying frame of mind.


----------



## dsmith518

Just wanted to make sure because I'm new to HRC and looking to make my first purchase. This seems like a really good price on the diamond weeks. Anything I'm missing/not thinking about? Pitfalls to avoid? Thanks


----------



## Quinte

W


Dennis Smith said:


> Just wanted to make sure because I'm new to HRC and looking to make my first purchase. This seems like a really good price on the diamond weeks. Anything I'm missing/not thinking about? Pitfalls to avoid? Thanks



We are Beach House owners and like the resort.  Some things to consider.

Are you comfortable with a resort that is not in the "main" action of Key West?  We like that feature, but some will not.
As a smaller resort, does it have enough amenities for your interests?
Is this one you would use every year, or are you thinking of trading? When our kids got older, we started using our Diamond week for other properties (e.g. Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch). You also need to ask yourself, what would happen if we could no longer trade within Hyatt or Interval?
One of the challenges we never thought we would encounter has been the closure of border; we had to cancel one trip this summer and will likely have to cancel one booked for January.  It raises the question, of what you would do if you couldn't go there.

The board has been fairly stable, in terms of membership, which can be positive or negative. There are generally several people interested in running for positions, meaning members are active.  From what I can tell, quite a number of owners own multiple weeks. 

I believe maintenance fees have been fairly well balanced with ongoing maintenance to the building and replacement of appliances, soft goods, etc. Again, as Canadians, the fee we pay is always affected by the exchange rate, so sometimes it looks better than other times.


----------



## dsmith518

Quinte said:


> W
> 
> 
> We are Beach House owners and like the resort.  Some things to consider.
> 
> Are you comfortable with a resort that is not in the "main" action of Key West?  We like that feature, but some will not.
> As a smaller resort, does it have enough amenities for your interests?
> Is this one you would use every year, or are you thinking of trading? When our kids got older, we started using our Diamond week for other properties (e.g. Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch). You also need to ask yourself, what would happen if we could no longer trade within Hyatt or Interval?
> One of the challenges we never thought we would encounter has been the closure of border; we had to cancel one trip this summer and will likely have to cancel one booked for January.  It raises the question, of what you would do if you couldn't go there.
> 
> The board has been fairly stable, in terms of membership, which can be positive or negative. There are generally several people interested in running for positions, meaning members are active.  From what I can tell, quite a number of owners own multiple weeks.
> 
> I believe maintenance fees have been fairly well balanced with ongoing maintenance to the building and replacement of appliances, soft goods, etc. Again, as Canadians, the fee we pay is always affected by the exchange rate, so sometimes it looks better than other times.


Great, thank you very much for your feedback!


----------



## dahntahn

I sold a Diamond BH week 2 months ago for $4600 [plus closing, plus Hyatt transfer fee], so I think that $4000 would be a very reasonable price to pay now.  However, it is possible that if the economic downturn worsens due to the resurgence of Covid, people may be selling at more fire sale prices a couple of months from now.


----------



## SunsetMaven

Did you ever try offering less? Any luck?



jules54 said:


> Will Hyatt take a lower offer? What is your opinion? If you read your stock proxy board election balance sheet you will see bad debt column. Not to mention attorney fees On most of my resorts that number is very very high. I think more resorts should sell off foreclosures and give backs to cover the debt and receive a paying owner for maintenance fees.


----------



## SunsetMaven

@travelhacker I feel like I should go for one of these units! Thoughts?


----------



## travelhacker

SunsetMaven said:


> @travelhacker I feel like I should go for one of these units! Thoughts?


Yes, that's a solid price. The maintenance fees are higher than Pinon Pointe, but a 2200 point week is very hard to get there.


----------



## Sugarcubesea

SunsetMaven said:


> @travelhacker I feel like I should go for one of these units! Thoughts?



I think this is a great price for a Diamond Week, and with this deal you pretty much know its passing ROFR


----------



## SunsetMaven

Sugarcubesea said:


> I think this is a great price for a Diamond Week, and with this deal you pretty much know its passing ROFR



It would be pretty hilarious if Hyatt then exercised ROFR lol


----------



## SunsetMaven

travelhacker said:


> Yes, that's a solid price. The maintenance fees are higher than Pinon Pointe, but a 2200 point week is very hard to get there.



For sure, and seems like MFs at BH went down a tiny bit this year lol


----------



## Sugarcubesea

SunsetMaven said:


> It would be pretty hilarious if Hyatt then exercised ROFR lol


Yes, I guess it would be pretty funny if they did but it would defeat their purpose of getting these units into people's hands that will pay MF's


----------



## bdh

Sugarcubesea said:


> Yes, I guess it would be pretty funny if they did but it would defeat their purpose of getting these units into people's hands that will pay MF's



There was an agreement in late 2019 where Hyatt would buy all of BH's foreclosed HOA owned units - then Covid hit and that agreement was suspended. So the BH HOA's desire to sell units has prompted them to be a motivated seller with the list the OP posted.  

It doesn't matter to BH who buys the units, a private individual or Hyatt, that owner pays the MF in lieu of BH HOA/owners.


----------



## SunsetMaven

Anyone know if there are still diamond weeks available? I've both emailed and left Stephen Hammond a voicemail but no response yet. 





brdweb said:


> Just received the latest newsletter and here's the units that are up for sale. Not bad pricing. Only $500 more than I paid for my Plat week on ebay last year.
> 
> RESALE UNIT LISTINGS AND APPROVED PRICING The board of the Beach House Condominium Association approved (on Aug. 10, 2020) the following Association unit weeks at the prices listed by category as outlined below. The units are sold by Realty Executives, Florida Keys Realtor, Stephen Hammond, cell number +1 305.766.991
> 
> UNIT WEEK PRICE
> D14 01 $4,000
> C24 02 $4,000
> A33 03 $4,000
> C22 05 $4,000
> B11 10 $4,000
> D23 11 $4,000
> A21 12 $4,000
> C33 12 $4,000
> E12 14 $4,000
> C13 22 $3,000
> C14 22 $3,000
> A23 24 $3,500
> A13 25 $3,500
> D12 25 $3,500
> D32 26 $3,500
> C15 28 $3,500
> C14 30 $3,500
> C12 34 $1,500
> E11 34 $1,500
> E31 36 $1,000
> E31 37 $1,000
> B31 37 $1,000
> D12 40 $3,000
> E11 40 $3,000
> F31 41 $3,000
> D13 42 $3,000
> F22 43 $3,000
> C24 44 $3,500
> E13 46 $3,000
> A32 47 $3,500
> C25 47 $3,500
> C23 48 $3,000
> B24 49 $3,000
> F21 51 $4,000
> 
> The approved pricing for the sale of foreclosed unit weeks is as follows:
> TYPE POINTS WEEKS PRICE
> Diamond 2,200 pts 1–17, 51–52 $4,000
> Platinum 2,000 pts 18–21, 23–30, 44, 47 $3,500
> Gold 1,880 pts 22, 31, 40–43, 45, 46, 48–50 $3,000
> Silver 1,400 pts 32–35, 39 $1,500
> Bronze 1,300 pts 36–38 $1,000


----------



## SunsetMaven

Do you know if there are still diamond weeks available?



bdh said:


> There was an agreement in late 2019 where Hyatt would buy all of BH's foreclosed HOA owned units - then Covid hit and that agreement was suspended. So the BH HOA's desire to sell units has prompted them to be a motivated seller with the list the OP posted.
> 
> It doesn't matter to BH who buys the units, a private individual or Hyatt, that owner pays the MF in lieu of BH HOA/owners.


----------



## mateo9999

I spoke to Stephen last week and all of the Diamond units have been sold.  There are still Platinum weeks available.


----------



## cfabar1

Does anone know if there was any negotiation to be had?

Is there any advantage to buying from them rather than buying from RedWeek, etc


----------



## alexadeparis

cfabar1 said:


> Does anone know if there was any negotiation to be had?
> 
> Is there any advantage to buying from them rather than buying from RedWeek, etc


no negotiation when buying from the hoa - try facebook groups - and post what you are looking for - usually someone has something for sale


----------



## cfabar1

Thanks so much! Good to know.  The prices aren't too bad, I may see what comes of this.


----------



## scoutings

brdweb said:


> Just received the latest newsletter and here's the units that are up for sale. Not bad pricing. Only $500 more than I paid for my Plat week on ebay last year.
> 
> RESALE UNIT LISTINGS AND APPROVED PRICING The board of the Beach House Condominium Association approved (on Aug. 10, 2020) the following Association unit weeks at the prices listed by category as outlined below. The units are sold by Realty Executives, Florida Keys Realtor, Stephen Hammond, cell number +1 305.766.991
> 
> UNIT WEEK PRICE
> D14 01 $4,000
> C24 02 $4,000
> A33 03 $4,000
> C22 05 $4,000
> B11 10 $4,000
> D23 11 $4,000
> A21 12 $4,000
> C33 12 $4,000
> E12 14 $4,000
> C13 22 $3,000
> C14 22 $3,000
> A23 24 $3,500
> A13 25 $3,500
> D12 25 $3,500
> D32 26 $3,500
> C15 28 $3,500
> C14 30 $3,500
> C12 34 $1,500
> E11 34 $1,500
> E31 36 $1,000
> E31 37 $1,000
> B31 37 $1,000
> D12 40 $3,000
> E11 40 $3,000
> F31 41 $3,000
> D13 42 $3,000
> F22 43 $3,000
> C24 44 $3,500
> E13 46 $3,000
> A32 47 $3,500
> C25 47 $3,500
> C23 48 $3,000
> B24 49 $3,000
> F21 51 $4,000
> 
> The approved pricing for the sale of foreclosed unit weeks is as follows:
> TYPE POINTS WEEKS PRICE
> Diamond 2,200 pts 1–17, 51–52 $4,000
> Platinum 2,000 pts 18–21, 23–30, 44, 47 $3,500
> Gold 1,880 pts 22, 31, 40–43, 45, 46, 48–50 $3,000
> Silver 1,400 pts 32–35, 39 $1,500
> Bronze 1,300 pts 36–38 $1,000


The phone number is missing a digit


----------



## boraxo

How is the HOA able to sell foreclosed units directly to the buyer? In California and Nevada the law requires a foreclosure auction. Also wondering why Hyatt corporate did not exercise ROFR at these prices - maybe they don't need any more weeks in Key West for the points program?


----------



## AJCts411

No direct knowledge of this but I would recon that the HOA was owed maintenance fees and the "owners" walked away from the obligation.  (did not contest foreclosure action)


----------



## bdh

boraxo said:


> How is the HOA able to sell foreclosed units directly to the buyer? In California and Nevada the law requires a foreclosure auction. Also wondering why Hyatt corporate did not exercise ROFR at these prices - maybe they don't need any more weeks in Key West for the points program?


When the MF isn't paid, the HOA files a lien with the court and the foreclosure process starts.  The unit is then sold at a public auction, if no one bids more than the MF amount owed, the unit becomes the property of the HOA to sell as they deem appropriate.  The whole process can take 9 to 18 months - or 2 to 5 years if the reason for not paying the MF is a bankruptcy.

Hyatt has purchased some KW units at the foreclosure auctions.  Mostly Sunset Harbor and Beach House (they have enough HPP inventory at Windward Pointe)


----------



## boraxo

Got it. So more accurately the title would be “HOA direct sale of units”. The fact that HOA obtained them through foreclosure is not relevant. 

Foreclosure sale process for delinquent units as noted above is quite different and requires an auctions.


----------



## barco13

Pretty intrigued by this. Have stayed at a couple Hyatt's and found them to be nice. I'll have to check out the maintenance fees.  Edit: Assuming purchasing through HOA would come with any Hyatt benefits that purchasing resale may not?


----------



## cfabar1

Are there even any units still for sale? This post is a year old at this point.  I’d imagine most weeks to be gone.


----------



## bdh

cfabar1 said:


> Are there even any units still for sale? This post is a year old at this point.  I’d imagine most weeks to be gone.



I don't believe so.  The Beach House HOA recently made a deal with Hyatt to dispose/return all HOA owned units to Hyatt.

However there are foreclose auctions held in Key West 3 to 4 times a year for Sunset Harbor, Beach House and Windward Pointe units that have not paid their MF.  Most units sell for $2K to $3K - prime season weeks range from $5K to $10K (all depends on how many bidders there are).


----------



## dahntahn

Dennis Smith said:


> Just wanted to make sure because I'm new to HRC and looking to make my first purchase. This seems like a really good price on the diamond weeks. Anything I'm missing/not thinking about? Pitfalls to avoid? Thanks


These are very good resale prices, especially for the 2200 point weeks.  I would pounce on one ASAP if I were you.  Just prior to Covid I bought 2 Coconut 2200 point weeks for $ 6500 each.  Beach house is a great resort for kids, the unit porches are the largest in the system we have seen.  
[Have not been to Hawaii or Siesta.]


----------



## PerryKing

boraxo said:


> How is the HOA able to sell foreclosed units directly to the buyer? In California and Nevada the law requires a foreclosure auction. Also wondering why Hyatt corporate did not exercise ROFR at these prices - maybe they don't need any more weeks in Key West for the points program?


Probably the association bought the units back at the foreclosure auction.  and most likely as the only bidder.  Just a thought !  Or  maybe the delinquent owners just signed them over directly to the Home Owners association.  It's all the same in the end it does not matter how the HOA got them back,...but now for the good of all the owners there,  they need to get rid of them ASAP.


----------

